# Squatters Handbook (England) 13th Edition.



## iSTEVEi (May 29, 2012)

Just a link that some people might find a use for;
_"The Squatters Handbook (ISBN 0 - 9507769 – 6-3) has been published by the Advisory Service for Squatters in London since 1976. It is now in its thirteenth edition and provides 83 pages of detailed legal and practical information about squatting, homelessness and travellers in England and Wales. Be aware that the law is different in Scotland and Northern Ireland and that the info in the handbook won't apply there. "_

http://www.scribd.com/doc/31078102/Squatter-s-Handbook-England-13th-Edition


----------

